# Expert Medical Biller/Coder/ Claims Examiner Seeking REMOTE Position



## DMC1123 (Apr 23, 2012)

I am seeking a Part Time or Full Time position as a REMOTE medical biller/coder/management and even training people in medical billing. I am not interested in anything else other then remote right now! I have over 8 yrs experience doing both remote and onsite billing and coding for both hospital as well as physician offices. I have excellent knowledge of insurances, EOBs, ERAs, Ability to effectively manage coding and insurance reimbursement process, workers comp, proficient in CPT-4 coding, ICD-9 coding, HCPCS, DRG's, medical terminology, posting payments, claims follow up, account review and collections, audits etc.. I have managed a small staff of ten as well, making sure the work load was done, overseeing the billing, and training individuals as well. Responsible for running day to day operations, Month end close, system reports, annual budget reports. Have done coding in both inpatient and outpatient hospital charges in many different specialties (Pediatrics, Anesthesia, Oncology and Hematology, Radiology, Ophthalmology, Obstetrics, General Surgery, Physical Therapy Urology etc). Have worked with various billing software's, verifying insurance via Internet epaces etc... I am hard working, organized, multi-tasker with excellent communication skills! I am ver responsive, all emails and faxs answered within 24 hours or less. I am up to date on all ICD9codes etc... Contact me with position description. Resume available! Again I am only looking for a REMOTE (Home Position). I am located in NY and do not have my own billing software at this point. Redviolin98@gmail.com


----------



## malissagiles (Jun 21, 2012)

Aviacode is currently looking for a remote diagnostic radiology coder that can commit to coding a minimum of 150 charts a day (750/week).

Pay would be per chart based on experience, errors, and QA scores. 

This is for a remote coding position that can be done from your home through Aviacodes coding platform (Procoder). You must have access to your own Windows based computer with high speed internet access.

Here is some background on Aviacode:
Aviacode is a coding company. We code for physicians, hospitals, ASC’s in their system via VPN or on our own coding platform called Procoder which allows our clients to send their medical records, op-reports, visit notes, etc to us and to then be coded on our coding platform (Procoder). After the reports are coded (and checked by a quality assurance manager) the coding results are sent back to the client either electronically where they are automatically entered into the clients system, or manually where the client will then manually enter them into their system.

If you are interested please send your RESUME in a .doc format (WORD) using the subject header “Diagnostic Radiology Coder – YOUR NAME” to Kris at kris.cottrell@aviacode.com and include a short summary in the body of the email about your experience and how long you have been coding diagnostic radiology.


----------

